# Good weight for a rottweiler



## Emilio Rodriguez (Jan 16, 2009)

I have a rottweiler that I like very much. I got him a couple of months ago. When I got him he was a bit overweight :razz: I estimated about 25lb overweight so he was probably around 135lb. He's a powerful dog and with the extra weight he was a handful. I like my dog to live a long healthy life, my goal is to never have to see the vet past the initial examination and the once every 3 years rabies vaccine. One of the prerequisites for this I believe is a good diet, I feed raw, and keeping the dog in good weight.

One of the obstacles in doing so with a rott is an erroneous perception of what the dog is supposed to look like. You see so many rotts that are overweight that you start to think that is the actual structure of the dog. The truth of the matter is when the dog is in good weight it looks very much like other breeds, even more so when it has a tail.

So here are some before and after pics. The last one being about a week ago and I think finally it's time to not lose any more weight. I achieved this by giving him smaller portions of food and a 2km run with the bicycle every other day apart from walks and training. He's a low activity level dog when hanging around the house. When I have a dog looking like this I actually get some experts on the street telling me that I should feed my dog more because he's too skinny. I think not having extra weight also helps with the heat. Now that I look closely at the first pics I think even his feet were fat. He got that big BTW because the previous owner would toss him a whole raw chicken every day.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Very true, very true..."my" female Rottie I'm training for therapy work is a show champion, but I still get people ask all the time if she's a mix because she's "so thin." Now, part of it was because she was found as a stray and 15-20 lbs underweight, which I've pretty much corrected, but she's still looks too skinny for many. I have to keep her very lean because of the arthritis in her hips, elbows, and stifles, but her musculature has improved immensely, which helps the gait out a lot. Don't have many pictures of her, but no wonder people think she's a mix with some of the fatties out there. :roll: I think I'd prefer a smaller boned female for protection sport/agility work. Too bad she's too old for that now, she's a good size for agility.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

She looks great!

How old is she?


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Emilio Rodriguez said:


> Now that I look closely at the first pics I think even his feet were fat.


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Skip Morgart (Dec 19, 2008)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> Very true, very true..."my" female Rottie I'm training for therapy work is a show champion, but I still get people ask all the time if she's a mix because she's "so thin." Now, part of it was because she was found as a stray and 15-20 lbs underweight, which I've pretty much corrected, but she's still looks too skinny for many. I have to keep her very lean because of the arthritis in her hips, elbows, and stifles, but her musculature has improved immensely, which helps the gait out a lot. Don't have many pictures of her, but no wonder people think she's a mix with some of the fatties out there. :roll: I think I'd prefer a smaller boned female for protection sport/agility work. Too bad she's too old for that now, she's a good size for agility.


She was picked up as a stray, but she's a show champion?


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Connie, she's nine. I have her semi-permanently on loan from my parents, who adopted her in Thanksgiving. I swapped her for Buck with my parents so I could get the mammary tumor she's got taken out and to get her therapy dog certified (she passed the CGC the weekend before last with 4 days of training time and this week she has to pass a behavioral exam before she's allowed to visit at the nursing home or children's hospital). Though I wouldn't mind if she stayed permanently for her final months or years.  

Skip, yup! Crazy story...here was the original thread: 

http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/f30/never-judge-dog-its-photo-petfinder-9267/


----------



## Emilio Rodriguez (Jan 16, 2009)

Good luck to you with her Maren.


----------



## Skip Morgart (Dec 19, 2008)

Emilio Rodriguez said:


> I have a rottweiler that I like very much. I got him a couple of months ago. When I got him he was a bit overweight :razz: I estimated about 25lb overweight so he was probably around 135lb. He's a powerful dog and with the extra weight he was a handful. I like my dog to live a long healthy life, my goal is to never have to see the vet past the initial examination and the once every 3 years rabies vaccine. One of the prerequisites for this I believe is a good diet, I feed raw, and keeping the dog in good weight.
> 
> One of the obstacles in doing so with a rott is an erroneous perception of what the dog is supposed to look like. You see so many rotts that are overweight that you start to think that is the actual structure of the dog. The truth of the matter is when the dog is in good weight it looks very much like other breeds, even more so when it has a tail.
> 
> So here are some before and after pics. The last one being about a week ago and I think finally it's time to not lose any more weight. I achieved this by giving him smaller portions of food and a 2km run with the bicycle every other day apart from walks and training. He's a low activity level dog when hanging around the house. When I have a dog looking like this I actually get some experts on the street telling me that I should feed my dog more because he's too skinny. I think not having extra weight also helps with the heat. Now that I look closely at the first pics I think even his feet were fat. He got that big BTW because the previous owner would toss him a whole raw chicken every day.


The dog doesn't appear overweight in the last pic. Couldn't really tell, but you should be able to easily feel the ribs thru the skin, and be able to visually see the last ribs thru the skin. When you view the dog from directly over it's back, you should also see a slight tuck at the waist from there also. If you intend to work the dog a lot, I would get the hips and elbows OFA'd (if it wasn't already done) to make sure the bones can handle the work. I don't know how old the dog is, but you can get OFA prelims at 12 months, and actual OFA at 24 months.


----------



## Skip Morgart (Dec 19, 2008)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> Connie, she's nine. I have her semi-permanently on loan from my parents, who adopted her in Thanksgiving. I swapped her for Buck with my parents so I could get the mammary tumor she's got taken out and to get her therapy dog certified (she passed the CGC the weekend before last with 4 days of training time and this week she has to pass a behavioral exam before she's allowed to visit at the nursing home or children's hospital). Though I wouldn't mind if she stayed permanently for her final months or years.
> 
> Skip, yup! Crazy story...here was the original thread:
> 
> http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/f30/never-judge-dog-its-photo-petfinder-9267/


 
Wow! Stupid previous owner. What was her registered name?


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

I'm not sure as I don't really know how to look up AKC breeders by city/state. But I'd be interested in tracking down who it was. She's just Elsa CGC to us.  I'll probably do the TDI and the TT next time it's offered around here as well.


----------



## Steve Strom (May 25, 2008)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> I'm not sure as I don't really know how to look up AKC breeders by city/state. But I'd be interested in tracking down who it was. She's just Elsa CGC to us.  I'll probably do the TDI and the TT next time it's offered around here as well.


Do you have her AKC Reg. #


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

No, but I think I have her microchip number somewhere, which is how they found her original owner (not the two owners in between). I remember them saying at the shelter it wasn't a number type for the usual brands (Home Again, Avid, 24 Hour Petwatch, etc), so perhaps she was an import or something...she's definitely not real big boned like most of the American show Rottie bitches. She's ~70 lbs now, but I could see her being 75ish in her prime.


----------



## Steve Strom (May 25, 2008)

I can't seem to insert a photo, but here's mine at around 107. I like him better at 100.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3214586562/


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

I keep mine at < 80lbs. I rarely walk my dogs, everything is about intensity. So my dogs are either running as fast as they can, swimming or they are sleeping in the house....hmmm well the Malinois doesn't really sleep.

you can see how ripped he is. He's 77.8lbs in this pic. This is his typical working weight. He works more like a shepherd than a rottie.



















This my female at 88lbs


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Steve Strom said:


> I can't seem to insert a photo, but here's mine at around 107. I like him better at 100.
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3214586562/



Nice looking dog!!!


----------



## Steve Strom (May 25, 2008)

Lol, thanks. I couldnt get it in there.


----------



## Steve Strom (May 25, 2008)

Here he is at about 100. Not as good a pic but you can see how big a difference 7Lbs is.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/1962266112/


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

I've got a question...anyone breeding nice medium sized Rottie (like 90ish lbs tops for the males, 80ish tops for females), agile, great nerves, very to selectively social (i.e.-can be brought out in public and not want to eat passerbys without my say so), *biddable*, good prey drive, with good hips and elbows? I need another dog like I need a hole in my head, but just curious.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> I've got a question...anyone breeding nice medium sized Rottie (like 90ish lbs tops for the males, 80ish tops for females), agile, great nerves, very to selectively social (i.e.-can be brought out in public and not want to eat passerbys without my say so), *biddable*, good prey drive, with good hips and elbows? I need another dog like I need a hole in my head, but just curious.


I have one. I know where to get them in AZ. My rottie might be on the block soon.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Who was his breeder? And will he play disc and ball? \\/ Gotta have that retrieve drive from 8 weeks...  

Whatcha doing with your boy, Chris? I love my Mals, but I'm almost wanting to revert back to Rotties. And my Mals are even good house dogs. For Mals.  Maybe once I get a bit older and don't want a dog I HAVE to play disc with for 30 minutes or hike off leash 60 minutes with every single day, I'll go back to the Rottweilers. I've fostered a couple of really nice females and have liked all of them. A few of the males were screwy, but the females weren't bad.


----------



## Emilio Rodriguez (Jan 16, 2009)

I see I was preaching to the choir hehe. Anyways good to know who here has rotties.


----------



## Steve Strom (May 25, 2008)

Just for full disclosure Emilio, I got a German Shepherd in November.


----------



## Polliana Oliveira (Jan 8, 2009)

GREAT looking dogs from everyone! 

I'm trying to learn more about training before I get a puppy but I can hardly wait. I'm going to dog sport club next sunday to introduce myself, hopefully they won't think am a total dork.


----------



## brad robert (Nov 26, 2008)

I to keep my rottie bitch quite lean and she is a lot better for it no bone probs, deals with the heat better here in australia during the summer chris's dog looks awesome and thats how i like em.

At the local rottie club where i do a little obedience occasionally they repeatedly tell me to put weight on my dog i just look at there overweight fat show dogs and smile as they think this is the norm.;-)


----------



## Ian Forbes (Oct 13, 2006)

Steve Strom said:


> I can't seem to insert a photo, but here's mine at around 107. I like him better at 100.
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3214586562/


A good looking dog in nice condition!


----------



## Ian Forbes (Oct 13, 2006)

This was my bitch at about 82lb:


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

My last Rott lived to the ripe old age of 12 years. He never saw a vet, except for shots, until the very end.

That era was before I got educated on dog food. He was free fed Pedigree for 12 years and stayed naturally thin.

Go figure!!!


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

It is also why he never had to go to the vet, and lived to 12. Nothin wrong with pedigree. I have seen many many dogs do perfectly well on it.

The eternal search for better dog food needs to be replaced with something more constructive. LOL


----------



## Dwyras Brown (Nov 21, 2008)

My Rottie Hans lived 13 years. I kept him at about 100 #s. When I got him he was about 120 #s and 14 months old.


----------



## Jaimie Van Orden (Dec 3, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> It is also why he never had to go to the vet, and lived to 12. Nothin wrong with pedigree. I have seen many many dogs do perfectly well on it.
> 
> The eternal search for better dog food needs to be replaced with something more constructive. LOL


We had a 16 year old bitch (Elka av Nordost de Loup Noir) die this past spring that had been fed Pedigree her whole life and not only looked great, but was really healthy until the last for days of her life. So i have to agree with Jeff=)


----------



## Jaimie Van Orden (Dec 3, 2008)

Sorry, should have clarified, i dont have rotties, i have funny looking Malis =p I've got belgian tervs and grons. Autumn was a terv


----------



## Emilio Rodriguez (Jan 16, 2009)

Curious if it was a rottie that lived to 16? Thanks.

Edit - I realized you never specified it was a rott and changed my post at the same time you answered. In any case that's a very good age for a medium size breed, kudos. I'll keep pedigree in mind if I'm ever in a pinch.


----------



## Jaimie Van Orden (Dec 3, 2008)

No big deal=) I dont think you want my terv lines anyway, unless youre looking for a herder... the gron lines on the other hand... ::ducks and waits for jeff to come in and tell you about BS dogs::


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Pedigree? PEDIGREE? Are you ****ing serious?! :-& Just because they can doesn't mean they should. Everyone knows of someone who smoked 2 packs a day, drank, and ate bacon, sausage, and eggs everyday for breakfast until they died at 90 years old. Doesn't mean the rest of us are that genetically fortunate. And 12 years old isn't exactly ancient for a Rottie, nor is 16 for a Terv/Groen. If you want to feed your dog the equivalent of McDonald's every single day, go for it. Just think how much longer they could have lived on a higher quality food... :-k It's not just about length of life either. Surviving=/=thriving.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> Pedigree? PEDIGREE? Are you ****ing serious?! :-& Just because they can doesn't mean they should. Everyone knows of someone who smoked 2 packs a day, drank, and ate bacon, sausage, and eggs everyday for breakfast until they died at 90 years old. Doesn't mean the rest of us are that genetically fortunate. And 12 years old isn't exactly ancient for a Rottie, nor is 16 for a Terv/Groen. If you want to feed your dog the equivalent of McDonald's every single day, go for it. Just think how much longer they could have lived on a higher quality food... :-k It's not just about length of life either. Surviving=/=thriving.


Gosh, Maren. I almost made a similar post, but then I realized that Jaimie's study was incredibly well-run and -documented and wide-ranging, and I gave up. :lol:

And you know, folks who smoke a carton and drink a quart of vodka a day and live to 100 are really the norm. The ones who die at 55 of heart disease, lung cancer, and cirrhosis -- that's 100% genetic.

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jaimie Van Orden (Dec 3, 2008)

I'm not saying its the best food in the world, Jeff made the comment that he knew many dogs that had done well on it, and I happened to know one.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> Pedigree? PEDIGREE? Are you ****ing serious?! :-& Just because they can doesn't mean they should. Everyone knows of someone who smoked 2 packs a day, drank, and ate bacon, sausage, and eggs everyday for breakfast until they died at 90 years old. Doesn't mean the rest of us are that genetically fortunate. And 12 years old isn't exactly ancient for a Rottie, nor is 16 for a Terv/Groen. If you want to feed your dog the equivalent of McDonald's every single day, go for it. Just think how much longer they could have lived on a higher quality food... :-k It's not just about length of life either. Surviving=/=thriving.


Take it easy! I know better now. I switched to Old Roy! Just kidding! The Vet always admired that Rotts health. When he got old he would bring in his assistants to see his beautiful coat. Until he was 10 he was very active. After that he slowed down and slept a lot.

I know now that Pedigree is junk. I was ignorant then and frankly, at the time, that was the only dog food available brand available in all of Costa Rica. I'm not sure if that is still the case. There was some Costa Rican kibble available in unmarked plastic bags that who knows what was in there? I lived there for part of his life. When I retire there soon I will be feeding raw to my Dutchies..


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Still waitig to hear all these old ass dogs that eat all this special food. here is another for you, Science diet. LOL I fed something called show results one time, and boy did it make a difference........in their nails. I was breaking nail cutters after feeding that for a few months. LOL

How many think that their dog is going to live a day longer on the "special" foods ???

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


Again, concentrate on training, and leave the food out of it. Shit is way too hot anyway. I cannot tell you how many times clients would tell me of some food that was doing amazing shit to their dogs coats and whatever, and I look at the dog, and WTF ?? Looks the same to me.

You guys are goofy with this shit. : )


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Still waitig to hear all these old ass dogs that eat all this special food. here is another for you, Science diet. LOL I fed something called show results one time, and boy did it make a difference........in their nails. I was breaking nail cutters after feeding that for a few months. LOL
> 
> How many think that their dog is going to live a day longer on the "special" foods ???
> 
> ...


Uh huh.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Then it would follow that human athletes are just as healthy and perform just as well on McDonald's and Pepsi as on real food.

Cigarettes and beer too?

Or just the McDonald's and soda? :lol:


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote: Doesn't mean the rest of us are that genetically fortunate

There it is Maren, feed what you want, they are not living years more simply because you feed "special" food.

I have seen a guy whose dogs eat bread soaked with coffee in the AM, and whatever is left over from dinner in the PM....if there is any. Dogs look great. Genetics rules all this you are trying to preach. LOL

By the way, this guy has 10 dogs. They get shit to eat other than the bread, and still look great. Tell me your food is fantastic now. He has some of the best looking Mals I have seen.

Sorry to bust your bubble. LOL


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Quote: Doesn't mean the rest of us are that genetically fortunate
> 
> There it is Maren, feed what you want, they are not living years more simply because you feed "special" food.
> 
> ...


So are you using the bread/coffee diet now? And why not?

And why would you ever feed SD? Expensive crap-in-a-bag!


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote: And 12 years old isn't exactly ancient for a Rottie, nor is 16 for a Terv/Groen

Really ?? So you have seen a lot of Rotts over 12 ?? And Lots of the BS breeds over 16 ???


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote: So are you using the bread/coffee diet now? And why not?

Gravy train is easier. Coffee is too expensive, plus, you actually have to make it.

I just want to dump some shit in a bowl and be done with it.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Quote: So are you using the bread/coffee diet now? And why not?
> 
> Gravy train is easier. Coffee is too expensive, plus, you actually have to make it.
> 
> I just want to dump some shit in a bowl and be done with it.


Gotcha.

And for the human athlete in the house? Just curious ....


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I love McDonalds. I really never ate anything special while I was playing soccer. I do better on McDonalds than I do now that the girlfriend has decided that her cooking is more nourishing.

I have gained thirty pounds on her food and feel like crap all the time.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> I love McDonalds. I really never ate anything special while I was playing soccer. I do better on McDonalds than I do now that the girlfriend has decided that her cooking is more nourishing.
> 
> I have gained thirty pounds on her food and feel like crap all the time.


Yeah, 30 pounds would do that.

Even if it was 30 pounds made up of leafy green salads. :lol:

I KNOW that you know the part genetics has in most human systems and that much of the remainder is pretty simple to get a grip on with lifestyle changes (diet, weight management, avoiding toxins, using a seat belt, not hanging out with a gang of drug-dealers, etc.), but I never figured out why you like to pretend that you don't. Bored? :lol:


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Bored and want to get these people on board with a different thought process. They should be thinking of training Mondio, not spending the HOURS we all know they are on food.

Join a damn showdog board, they LOVE to talk about food. Look at all those fat ass Rotts LOL


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> They should be thinking of training Mondio


AHA!

Now why didn't I already know that. ](*,)


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote: Even if it was 30 pounds made up of leafy green salad

Sadly, that is a big part of the "nourishing" that I do not get. I tried to explain the shit was useless, but what do I know.


----------



## Dan Long (Jan 10, 2008)

It's not the leafy green salad, it's the quart of Thousand Island, bacon bits, cheese, croutons, that people put on it!


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

There were croutons, but it was some sort of oil and vinegar dressing.

It is most likely due to the fact that my bike got stolen, and I stopped playing old fat kids soccer for a while. LOL That, and the lack of McDonalds double cheeseburgers. Sooooo delicious. =D> =D> =D>


----------



## Steve Strom (May 25, 2008)

Is the topic now Whats a good weight for vagabond bartenders?


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Steve Strom said:


> Is the topic now Whats a good weight for vagabond bartenders?


Oh, right, I forgot to change the subject text. :lol:


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

No, but I got bored with look at this fat Rottweiler, and look how good a shape my dog is in, while I weigh 400 pounds, so Connie and I just went with it.

What is a good weight for a Rott. LOL Uhhhhhh, 72 lbs. : )


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> No, but I got bored with look at this fat Rottweiler, and look how good a shape my dog is in, while I weigh 400 pounds, so Connie and I just went with it.
> 
> What is a good weight for a Rott. LOL Uhhhhhh, 72 lbs. : )


Um I'm not even over 300 and look at how good a shape my dog is in at 77lbs. Pass the pie please. Thanks. :-k


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> What is a good weight for a Rott. LOL Uhhhhhh, 72 lbs. : )



73


----------



## Erik Berg (Apr 11, 2006)

Don´t know what is the upper weightlimit for a male working rottie, if it´s going to be able to work real hard and long? I guess a male around 110 pound is a bit large if it´s going to be used for dual purpose PSD work, much weight to carry around. Maybe around 90 pounds is ideal for a male, not to big but not to samll and thin either. One of the few rotties in service as PSDs in Sweden is this male to the left in the picture of this link, seems to be the more smaller size type,
http://www.asptorp.se/alecto/valpar.htm


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote: Um I'm not even over 300 and look at how good a shape my dog is in at 77lbs. Pass the pie please. Thanks. 

That was pretty much what I was talking about. Worrying over a dogs weight when someone is way out of shape and fat.

Not pointing a finger at you, as generally, the shape of a Rott person is round.

Stay off the pie, as I did see you in that video. ten pounds off 300 is close enough. :grin:


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Emilio Rodriguez said:


> I have a rottweiler that I like very much. I got him a couple of months ago. When I got him he was a bit overweight :razz: I estimated about 25lb overweight so he was probably around 135lb. He's a powerful dog and with the extra weight he was a handful. I like my dog to live a long healthy life, my goal is to never have to see the vet past the initial examination and the once every 3 years rabies vaccine. One of the prerequisites for this I believe is a good diet, I feed raw, and keeping the dog in good weight.
> 
> One of the obstacles in doing so with a rott is an erroneous perception of what the dog is supposed to look like. You see so many rotts that are overweight that you start to think that is the actual structure of the dog. The truth of the matter is when the dog is in good weight it looks very much like other breeds, even more so when it has a tail.
> 
> So here are some before and after pics. The last one being about a week ago and I think finally it's time to not lose any more weight. I achieved this by giving him smaller portions of food and a 2km run with the bicycle every other day apart from walks and training. He's a low activity level dog when hanging around the house. When I have a dog looking like this I actually get some experts on the street telling me that I should feed my dog more because he's too skinny. I think not having extra weight also helps with the heat. Now that I look closely at the first pics I think even his feet were fat. He got that big BTW because the previous owner would toss him a whole raw chicken every day.


In my opinion the after pic of your dog is still a little to hefty I like to see a little out line of the rib cage sort of a waistline thing with mussel definition and a broad chest not the AKC 100lbs. Hogdog look.
Some road work would shape him up nicely I always like my dog fit and riped.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

he's a LOT better than when you got him. i'd guess at most - another 5#. right now he looks like a perfect show ring weight, ie, a bit too much rib cover (at least for my tastes). FWIW


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

A chap took his Rottweiler to the vets as he had lost his appetite.

The vet picked the Rottweiler up to put him on the table and said "I'm sorry, I'll have to put him down".

"What, is it that bad" quaked the owner.

"No, too heavy" said the vet.


----------

